# BEST of the best ultra premium dryfood?



## Nicke (May 21, 2011)

I whan`t to give my pit pupp the BEST of the BEST dryfood there is cost aside.... I have been thinking of Olivers, Acana or orijen... but can`t really diside... I`m alitle skeptic about orijen tho the ultra high protein content....
So what´s the BEST ? I`m going to start him at a dryfood when his like 7-8 weeks....


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

I wouldn't do orijen because of the higher protein right now but I would go with acana or blue buffalo wilderness. I think orijen and acana are the best of the best though  I never heard of Olivers? Wellness core and natures variety grain free also are great foods.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Quality wise Orijen or Acana (owned by Champion.. same company that puts out Orijen) is going to be the "best" out there, or at least in the top 5%.. Now with that said Orijen isn't a dog food for every dog because of the high protein, diets like this should be reserved for working dogs.. That or dogs that will be heavily exercised daily. Acana would be a great option.


----------



## Nicke (May 21, 2011)

I know you can avoid much illness and lifestyle problems with like paws and ears and so on.... with a quality food. and I whan`t to start out the puppy on the best...
I have considered raw but it`s to much work to get it like I whan`t it.
Orijen might be an option when the dog gets like 16-18 months and I start to exercise him hard but not in the begining...

So Acana is top notch


----------



## Nicke (May 21, 2011)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> I wouldn't do orijen because of the higher protein right now but I would go with acana or blue buffalo wilderness. I think orijen and acana are the best of the best though  I never heard of Olivers? Wellness core and natures variety grain free also are great foods.


I was refering to this:
Dogfood - Dog


----------



## NateDieselF4i (Sep 14, 2010)

I fed Kane Taste of the Wild Sierra Mountain formula (around 25% protein) until he was 11 months and then switched him over to Orijen Regional Red.


----------



## Nicke (May 21, 2011)

Which of the acana formulas is best for pit pup from 8 weeks to about 9-12 months.... puppy, large breed puppy or maby grassland....


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

we feed orijen and have since the day we bring them home with great results. I would go with orijen or Acana.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Just get regular puppy food. Pit bulls are not large breed dogs


----------



## Nicke (May 21, 2011)

Nah I know they ain`t big but I thought the formula might be a good choice for optimal growth and healthy joints....


----------



## Nicke (May 21, 2011)

why is it so many herbs in acana ? can`t that be harmfull in the long run ?


----------



## Dieselblue (Sep 17, 2011)

ever heard of black wood 2000?? good stuff man i don't know were all it goes to,but its made here in columbia, thats what i feed diesel :thumbsup:


----------



## Nicke (May 21, 2011)

Dieselblue said:


> ever heard of black wood 2000?? good stuff man i don't know were all it goes to,but its made here in columbia, thats what i feed diesel :thumbsup:


Never heard of it, but seams good when you read about it.. but I cant buy it were I live...
Acana I can get hold of but I`m a litle skeptik about all the herbs...


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I have personal experience with Evo and Blue Wilderness the salmon grain free formula both 6 star premium foods. So I can recommend them ...


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

skepticism went out awhile ago.. you cant dispute proven results that have been shared here...

righteously, youve got to understand the metabolism difference in each dog before making a decision on what is best for your dog.. 

ever think about a raw diet??


----------



## LeEsco (Aug 28, 2011)

Well putting my 2 cents in I LOVE LOVE LOVE Acana Pacifica. We tried Diamond, BB, Loyall and then the Acana. We have 2 rescues that havent had an issue with food butwhen we bought our blue she started having skin issues. We eliminated almost everything.....then she got Parvo. After coming back to eating she wanted nothing to do with Acana. We then started Natures Balance Duck and potato with a scoop of wet same type with it. She loves it. I will say with the Acana we tried to put a few kibbles in water to soften them for her and it took a good 3 hrs before it would budge. It is pure and the meat content is awesome.....I wish she like it again the other dogs will go with anything....but Isis is spoiled and picky


----------



## LeEsco (Aug 28, 2011)

Herbs are awesome as long as you know what ones. My blue pup came down with Parvo and the vet had her on antibiotics and chemical meds....plus we were doing subq fluids....she wasnt getting better. So we went with the herbal holistic med and noticed a change in 3 hrs.....herbs are good for dogs just like humans.....chemicals are horrible


----------



## Dieselblue (Sep 17, 2011)

what is a raw diet?


----------



## Nicke (May 21, 2011)

HeavyJeep: I just dont like foods with alot ingredienses that I don`t know why or what longterm effekts they have and I`m a person who dosent like to give our eat stuff for prevention on a daylie basis.... thats just my concern....
But on the other hand I`m no expert and I dont know whats best for a dog and expecialy a puppy to give the best posible start..

Raw is to much work and to much can go wrong expecialy with a pup...


----------

